# Female Cat Available



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all

I have been contacted by a friend of a friend who needs to find a home for his cat as soon as possible.

She is 18 months old and neutered although I think she has fallen behind with her jabs but she is an indoor cat. She doesn't get on with other cats at all, which is the reason for her being rehomed. They have another cat and she is constantly attacking him, although she is very good with people.

I have no pictures at the moment but she is a very pretty tabby girl and apart from her issues with other cats, is very good natured.

If anyone can give her a home, please let me know as the fighting has been going on for months and they are getting desperate. She is in the Grays/Thurrock area.

Thanks

Lou


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hi do you no if she is any good with children? aged 4 and 1


----------



## kevils4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all

I have been contacted by a friend of a friend who needs to find a home for his cat as soon as possible.
I have no pictures at the moment but she is a very pretty tabby girl and apart from her issues with other cats, is very good natured.

*Pet Supplies*


----------

